# Manchester - places (and pubs) for Families



## mwgdrwg (Jul 20, 2012)

Manchester's becoming like a second home to me, I've been there so often lately, and I've got 3 more gigs to see there soon (Grimes, Animal Collective, and Beach House, yay ).

Anyway, I'm going for the day with the family tomorrow, got a nice hotel for the night, it's going to be good to get away even if it's for a day. I was wondering what's nice (and cheap) to do with families? I don't know much about Manchester's museums's and the like (though I have been to Urbis a couple of times). Also, where can I take them if I'm struggling and need an afternoon pint/s? Normally I'd go to the Briton's Protection for a pint, then a couple in Brewdog - but those places aren't family friendly.

I also noticed that Manchester Comic Con is on at the GMEX, so I'm going to pop there at some point, I'm sure my little boy and I will love it. No cosplay from me though


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 20, 2012)

Urbis is now the football museum.Not been yet but looks interesting enough even for a non-football fan like myself.
Manchester Museum on Oxford Rd is great for stuffed animals and the like.
Science and Industry museum in Castlefield would be good for the kids, they have a big interactive area. My little un loves it there.
The Art Gallery also has a lot of interactive and family activity type stuff.

Dukes92 in Castelfield is the only pub I've been recently where I've seen kids. If the weather's okay you can sit outside.
There's a few pubs round there with outdoor areas and a few that do reasonable food, The Ox or Alberts Shed both do a 2 courses for £10/11 menu.


----------



## harpo (Jul 31, 2012)

http://newsmanc.co.uk/2012/01/23/news-northern-quarter-chosen-as-host-for-2014-hipster-olympics/

It's not for a couple of years but you could factor this in.


----------

